# Acer Aspire One 753 Netbook: ACPI Quirk or Sandy Bridge Problem?



## MasterOne (Dec 17, 2012)

I am experimenting with FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 on this so called "netbook" (whereas I'd say it's more of a 11.6" laptop, mine has 4GB RAM right now, and I am even thinking of upgrading to 8GB). It has a low clock speed Celeron U3400 CPU, but nevertheless seems to be the most powerful (desktop/netbook/laptop) machine I have right now.

The problem is, I need suspend-to-RAM to work, but there seems to be something wrong with either ACPI or Sandy Bridge support for that netbook. I did a fresh installation, once booted, the CPU fan goes to maximum, the machine does not power off on "shutdown -p now" and suspend-to-RAM ("zzz") also does not get it to suspend.

How would I proceed to diagnose the problem?

I am not experienced with FreeBSD at all, and I have not that much time to either get it to work, or revert that machine to a Linux distribution (which I really would not prefer).

dmesg (showing some "unknown: I/O range not supported" and "unknown: I/O range not supported")
	
	



```
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012
    root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU        U3400  @ 1.07GHz (1064.03-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x20655  Family = 6  Model = 25  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x82e3bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28000800<SYSCALL,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3745763328 (3572 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  4
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ctl: CAM Target Layer loaded
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x3050-0x3057 mem 0xd0000000-0xd03fffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel Ironlake (M) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 131068k stolen memory
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel PCH USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xd4405c00-0xd4405fff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xd4400000-0xd4403fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0xd0400000-0xd13fffff
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
alc0: <Atheros AR8151 v1.0 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x207f mem 0xd3400000-0xd343ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
alc0: 11776 Tx FIFO, 12032 Rx FIFO
alc0: Using 1 MSI message(s).
miibus0: <MII bus> on alc0
atphy0: <Atheros F1 10/100/1000 PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
atphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
alc0: Ethernet address: 20:6a:8a:1f:79:06
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.1 on pci0
pcib2: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0x1000-0x1fff
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
ehci1: <Intel PCH USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xd4405800-0xd4405bff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series AHCI SATA controller> port 0x3048-0x304f,0x305c-0x305f,0x3040-0x3047,0x3058-0x305b,0x3020-0x303f mem 0xd4405000-0xd44057ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <dasp> at device 31.6 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
pcib4: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci255: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xd0000-0xd0fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC269 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC269 (Left Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC269 (Left Analog Mic)> at nid 24 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Ibex Peak HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Ibex Peak Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm3: <Intel Ibex Peak (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus0
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0020, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <TOSHIBA MK1665GSX GJ002J> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 152627MB (312581808 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 16625452 Hz quality 1000
ugen0.3: <Generic> at usbus0
umass0: <Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x4000
umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Generic- Multi-Card 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Enter passphrase for ada0p4: ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0020, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen1.3: <Sonix Technology Co., Ltd.> at usbus1
GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p4.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-CBC 256
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p4.eli []...
GEOM_ELI: Device gpt/aosswap.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
```


----------



## MasterOne (Dec 17, 2012)

sysctl hw.acpi
	
	



```
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S3
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: NONE
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 1
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
hw.acpi.thermal.min_runtime: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.polling_rate: 10
hw.acpi.thermal.user_override: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 30.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._PSV: 100.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._CRT: 102.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC1: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TC2: 50
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0._TSP: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.temperature: 36.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.active: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.passive_cooling: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.thermal_flags: 0
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._PSV: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._HOT: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._CRT: 90.0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._ACx: -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1 -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._TC1: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._TC2: -1
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1._TSP: -1
hw.acpi.battery.life: 95
hw.acpi.battery.time: -1
hw.acpi.battery.state: 2
hw.acpi.battery.units: 1
hw.acpi.battery.info_expire: 5
hw.acpi.acline: 1
```


----------



## MasterOne (Dec 17, 2012)

To confirm the issue, and check if it has been fixed in CURRENT, I just tried the latest FreeBSD 10-CURRENT amd64 snapshot on that computer, but it shows exactly the same behaviour:


CPU fan goes to maximum after booting
"shutdown -p now" completes the shutdown process, turns off the screen, but does not turn off the computer
"reboot" completes the shutdown process, but gets stuck at the line "usbus1: Controller shutdown complete" for about 30 seconds before it finally reboots
"zzz" does some USB related disconnecting and then just hangs
This really is just sad, I was so very much hoping to have FreeBSD run on that netbook, but without any idea what to look for, I now have to find an alternative OS (which means most likely Debian Linux).


----------



## MasterOne (Dec 22, 2012)

Problem (kind of solved), that computer was kaput, it's already waiting for the UPS pick-up to the Acer Repair Center (luckily that unit is still in warranty).

I have another identical netbook, which I just installed 9.1-RELEASE on. CPU fan behaves normally, shutdown and reboot is working now, suspend/resume is working except no video on resume.


----------

